# Charter with kids 8, 10, and 11



## attagirl (Oct 20, 2013)

We are hoping to take our kids sailing for spring break- Though my husband has his captain's license, we are planning this first trip with a captain and crew- just to make the intro less stressful on all of us! My question is- monohull or cat? We are planning to go to the BVIs and have our sights on a 45'cat or a 72' monohull. 

I'd appreciate ANY advice!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Check out my blog, link below. I have three kids the same age. We did a BVI trip, and I posted the itinerary.


----------



## attagirl (Oct 20, 2013)

I can't see your blog as I only have 2 posts- need 10! Can you paste it in a message? Thanks!


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

attagirl said:


> I can't see your blog as I only have 2 posts- need 10! Can you paste it in a message? Thanks!


Oops

Http://www.sailingwithkids.net


----------

